# Weight Differentials



## TallFatSue (Oct 3, 2005)

Sometimes people who meet my husband for the first time are a little surprised. They seem to assume that because I'm obese, my husband must be fat too, but it ain't necessarily so. This makes me kinda curious about the weight differentials among other couples in this forum: fat woman and thin man, fat man and thin woman etc. Inquiring minds wanna know. Okay, I'm just plain nosey.

I'll kick this off. I'm 6ft 450lb and Art is 5ft10 165lb, so I'm 285lb heavier than my husband, or nearly triple his weight. (Let me see, the metric equivalents are: I'm 183cm 205kg and Art is 178cm 75kg, so I'm 130 kg heavier.)

Sue


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 3, 2005)

i'm 5'9', 185, my girlfriend is 5'3, 300


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 3, 2005)

I replied in the hypothetical based on guys I've traditionally dated... LOL, right now there is no guy, so that was all I had to go on!


----------



## Dark Willow (Oct 4, 2005)

pinuptami said:


> My guy weighs 110, I weigh somewhere in the lower 300's, so yeah, I'm about 3 times his weight too. I love the skinny little shit though



a gorgeous skinny little shit though, gotta admit


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 4, 2005)

Dark Willow said:


> a gorgeous skinny little shit though, gotta admit



He sure is  I'm a lucky girl.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 4, 2005)

pinuptami said:


> My guy weighs 110, I weigh somewhere in the lower 300's, so yeah, I'm about 3 times his weight too. I love the skinny little shit though


that is my fav shot of jack by himself ever!

that hat is priceless. lol


----------



## Ivy (Oct 4, 2005)

i need to get used to turning off my signature for these boards, i keep forgeting!

there is about 100 pounds difference between me and the man that i am currently seeing. I love it! he does too, obviously. lol


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 4, 2005)

My one girlfriend was at least 300 lbs heavier than me. I was only 130 lbs and my girlfriend was over 450 lbs. I loved it for sure as did she.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Oct 4, 2005)

In the immortal words of Yoda... Size matters not..(But please.. a plus size please for my woman)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm about 150 lbs heavier than my guy. And wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shorter!

Oh wait, no one asked that.


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 5, 2005)

Ivy said:


> that is my fav shot of jack by himself ever!
> 
> that hat is priceless. lol



It's my fave of him too. It makes me go "squee"


xoxo!


----------



## dragorat (Oct 5, 2005)

Currently unattached but I've been on both sides of the spectrum.Dated a young lady who was only about 160 & I was almost 100 lbs. heavier.Also was with a lady who outweighed me by about the same.Loved both.


----------



## Loscos (Oct 5, 2005)

My girlfriend is about 200lbs heavier than me, which is fine by me, and fine by her


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 5, 2005)

*Technically* he's not my guy... I'm still workin' on him. But I answered anyway. I'm 371 and he's about 210 give or take.


----------



## Dark Willow (Oct 5, 2005)

IN my last relationship my parnter was abot 110lb heaveir than me at the beginning, quite a bit less at the end...


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 5, 2005)

Loscos said:


> My girlfriend is about 200lbs heavier than me, which is fine by me, and fine by her


 
i wish i were in your shoes. my girlfriend is about 115 lbs heavier than me. it'd be "teh best" if she were about 200 lbs heavier than me.


----------



## GPL (Oct 5, 2005)

pinuptami said:


> He sure is  I'm a lucky girl.




Tami, I guess he is a lucky guy!!
To have a girl as cute and beautiful as you, must be awesome to any guy!

Wished you were still available! lol

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## Zoom (Oct 5, 2005)

I weigh about 150 pounds more than my girlfriend. I also weigh about 150 pounds.


----------



## Charisa (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm 201 (5'6), he's 149 (6'3). Another skinny one. I usually lust after BHMs so it must be love  He prefers being thin and it has to be his choice - it's his body, and our relationship has survived his losing over 30 pounds and my gaining about twenty.

On the other hand, he weighed 160 a few weeks back. The loss was not intentional (stress), he's now medically underweight, and I have carte blanche to feed him back up to the "normal" range... after which he calls the shots. I'm going to enjoy myself meanwhile, though!


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I curently weight about 370 lbs and I am 5'9. 

My boyfriend curently weights 200 lbs and it is all muscle("purr") And he is 6'3


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 25, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm about 150 lbs heavier than my guy. And wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shorter!
> 
> Oh wait, no one asked that.


Not a bad idea. Maybe I should also ask how many women like me are taller than their husbands, boyfriends etc. It's fun to contemplate that at least 2/3 of my body weight is pure luscious feminine fat. Sometimes it's a challenge to be this fat, but life is good.

By a wide (pun intended) plurality, the women on this board are 101 - 200lb heavier than their sweethearts, followed by those 1 - 100lb heavier, and in 3rd place are women like me who are 201 - 300lb heavier than their husbands, boyfriends etc.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm 5'3" and weigh about 350, my husband is 6' tall and weighs about 240--a little less during the summer and a little more during the winter, with a lot of it packed into muscular shoulders. :smitten: 

I love standing next to him, because although I'm heavier, I don't FEEL like I'm too big for him. His long arms go around me all the way, and he gives fantastic hugs.

Without ever seeing him, my Dr. labeled him as obese based on her BMI charts, partly based on the fact that I am. What an assumption to make! I'm trying to attach a photo of the two of us together at Minnesota Renaissance Festival in August. Hope this works. 

View attachment costumes.jpg


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> Without ever seeing him, my Dr. labeled him as obese based on her BMI charts, partly based on the fact that I am. What an assumption to make! I'm trying to attach a photo of the two of us together at Minnesota Renaissance Festival in August. Hope this works.




Well, Tom Cruise is BMI Obese, so it's hard to escape it! Dude does a lotta couch-jumping for a fat guy though.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 25, 2005)

Jes said:


> Well, Tom Cruise is BMI Obese, so it's hard to escape it! Dude does a lotta couch-jumping for a fat guy though.


He probably does a lot of _other-stuff_-jumping as well, if you know what I mean...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 25, 2005)

Jes said:


> Well, Tom Cruise is BMI Obese, so it's hard to escape it! Dude does a lotta couch-jumping for a fat guy though.




I think I heard that many basketball players are, as well, including Michael Jackson. Do you think they'll ever figure out it's just a glorified height-weight chart?

edited later: OOPS! Is my face red. I mean Michael Jordan. I was typing in a hurry, and had just seen an article on Janet Jackson. I really DO know the difference between the two.


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> He probably does a lot of _other-stuff_-jumping as well, if you know what I mean...




I....have no idea what this means.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 25, 2005)

Jes said:


> Well, Tom Cruise is BMI Obese, so it's hard to escape it! Dude does a lotta couch-jumping for a fat guy though.


Holy Toledo! Tom Cruise and I might become almost neighbors. Supposedly he and Katie Holmes have bought a mansion in the suburb Ottawa Hills, because she's originally from Toledo. But they both deny it, and the Toledo area has received the news with a collective yawn. That's a relief to local furniture stores, which feared an outbreak of sofa-jumpin' Cruise groupies. 


BBW Betty said:


> I think I heard that many basketball players are, as well, including Michael Jackson. Do you think they'll ever figure out it's just a glorified height-weight chart?


I always suspected that those height/weight charts were rigged. Methinks those charts were skewed by insurance companies to justify increasing their premiums. I know I'm obese, but those charts would have us believe that almost everyone else is too. They should leave the fat to us experts.


----------



## fatmac (Oct 25, 2005)

My wife was ahead of me by 20 to 40 lbs our whole marriage. We started out about 165 and when she maxed out whe was 320.Then she had surgery and dropped 120 lbs. I found I loved being a fatty and gained 40 so now she is about 200 and I am 320.....I love it!


----------



## Skinny1 (Oct 25, 2005)

My last girlfriend is a SSBBW and is 285 lbs heavier than I am. I loved the contrast.:eat2:


----------



## deepfried (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm 6 foot 4 and 265 pounds, wheras my girlfriend is 5 foot and 225. People always thinks she's the fatter one, it makes me jealous =P


----------



## bellylover (Oct 25, 2005)

My GF used to be 280 and I 165, now I am about 180 and she is around 260 (the exact weight is a well kept secret).


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 25, 2005)

Jes said:


> I....have no idea what this means.


It goes back to that Nubile Piece Prize thing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2005)

I am about 150 lbs heavier than my sweetie. At present, she is content with her size, and wants to increase the difference.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 2, 2005)

Just checked the results and I see that we fat women rule (not that it was ever in doubt). Out of 81 responses, about 1/4 of us BBW are 101 - 200lb heavier than our sweeties, 1/3 are 1 - 100lb heavier and 1/6 are 201 - 300lb heavier (my category). Just another measure of how obesity enriches our lives.


----------



## rich_edwards79 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well it looks like I'm too late for the poll  (I couldn't get on with these new-style forums at first, but I've decided to come back & give them another go) but I'm about 180-ish, and Heather, although still shrinking before my very eyes as she approaches the 1-year anniversary of her WLS, is currently somewhere around the 320 mark - just dropped out of the 'supersize' category (depending on who's drawing the line). So I guess as it stands at the moment she has about 140# on me. Or one skinny girl  

As for metric I have no clue - something else I can't get my head around  Guess I'm just a born-again Luddite heh.


----------



## adam (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm about 200lbs...my wife is about 600lbs.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 3, 2005)

Zoom said:


> I weigh about 150 pounds more than my girlfriend. I also weigh about 150 pounds.



Very funny


----------

